# Oak park finger joint ? for Bob and Rick



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Bob and Rick. I want to ask a question on the finger joint fence a couple of months back when I bought the oak park fence want to know if you can do dovetail on the corners like to say make a box? We did have a little debate on the subject so can you yes or no let us know?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Glenmore

Just a butt in reply..

They can't do the dovetails on the ends..only on the sides of the stock.  by using the 3/8" jig.



http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--&product=SF1030

Features:

* Set of 3: Sizes 1/4", 3/8" & 1/2" with mounting bolts
* Compelte with pre-drilled mounting holes for easy installation on the Oak Park Router Table
* Make simple box joints and rabbet/dado combinations as well as dovetail splices and slides (3/8" fence)
* Mounts on most router tables with a flat surface


===========


----------

